# " Hướng dẫn rửa vệ sinh vùng kín cho bé gái sạch sẽ an toàn"



## Mẹ của Long (1/10/19)

Để vùng kín bé gái sơ sinh hằng ngày không phải bà mẹ nào cũng biết thực hiện đúng cách. Nếu thực hiện sai mẹ có thể làm bé bị đau hoặc thậm chí là gây viêm nhiễm làm ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe của trẻ.

*4 bước vệ sinh vùng kín bé gái sơ sinh hằng ngày*

*Bước 1*
Mẹ rửa tay thật sạch trước khi tắm rửa cho bé. Chuẩn bị một chậu nước ấm (dùng nhiệt kế đo nhiệt độ nước khoảng 35-38 độ C).

*Bước 2*
Dùng miếng khăn xô mềm, nhúng ướt nước ấm và quấn quan ngón tay trỏ hoặc ngón cái nhẹ nhàng rồi lau dọc xung quanh vùng kín của bé.

*Bước 3*
Dùng khăn mềm, sạch, nhúng ướt, quấn quanh ngón tay của mình và nhẹ nhàng chùi dọc theo các nếp gấp, không cần thiết phải tách môi âm đạo, lau theo hướng từ âm đạo ra hậu môn, không lau rửa sâu bên trong và đừng dùng xà phòng vì sẽ làm cho bé bị rát. Hãy thực hiện đúng động tác rửa từ trước ra sau để đảm bảo những vi khuẩn từ hậu môn không thể xâm nhập vùng kín của bé.

*Bước 4*
Sau khi vệ sinh vùng kín cho bé, mẹ dùng khăn mềm sạch để thấm khô vùng kín rồi mới đóng bỉm và mặc quần áo vào.

Với những bé từ 7 đến 8 tháng tuổi, đặc biệt là bé gái thì ba mẹ hãy cho các bé học ngồi bô thay vì vệ sinh ngay trên bỉm.

Nếu ba mẹ đang băn khoăn việc bé chưa biết ngồi bô thì phải làm sao thì trên thị trường có 1 loại bô rất phù hợp là bô Boom Potty

các bé từ 8 tháng tuổi đã dùng rồi - bô rất chắc chắn, và an toàn cho trẻ.
Sau khi vệ sinh xong bé ngồi ngoan, mẹ rửa cho bé ngay trên toilet, mọi chất thải, nước bẩn đều trôi xuống toilet rất sạch sẽ.


----------

